
Mozilla suspends Firefox Send - woranl
https://zdnet.com/article/mozilla-suspends-firefox-send-service-while-it-addresses-malware-abuse/
======
hnarn
support.mozilla.org says that[1]

>In light of recent reports of Firefox Send being used to distribute malware
we have decided to temporarily take the service offline to implement new
features, including:

> An improved abuse reporting capability

> A requirement that users have a Firefox Account to share content

> We are also evaluating other features and capabilities to improve Firefox
> Send.

Personally I think this makes sense. The previous setup was too good to be
true, and definitely was bound to attract malware and other illegal material.

[1]: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/what-happened-
firefox-s...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/what-happened-firefox-send)

------
jdashg
Worth noting this is not an effect of the recent layoffs, being from July 7.

------
rvz
"while it addresses malware abuse"

Please, just add this missing context to make it less clickbaity. It has
nothing to do with the recent Mozilla events.

------
woranl
This reminds me of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24119024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24119024)

